# Best Remote Desktop Software



## Munki (Oct 26, 2009)

Can someone recommend me what they feel is the best remote desktop software. I need full control over my PC while I am at work. Any ideas, or remarks will be appreciated.




Thanks


-----Chris-------


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Oct 26, 2009)

recently i have been using a freeware viewer called teamviewer.

You can get it at teamviewer.com


vnc is another good choice.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2009)

You can just use remote desktop that's built right into WinXP Pro.

If not that, I use TightVNC.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 26, 2009)

VNC or Showmypc also works well. http://download3.showmypc.com/ShowMyPC3010.exe


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2009)

vnc for everything below w7, windows remote desktop for w7


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 26, 2009)

I hate all of the above. LogMeIn is by far superior to all of them. At least for me. Why?
First, it's free, second, it's designed really well and highly reliable. Third, it works in any browser. Fourth, client can work on system with no admin rights by using Portable Firefox. Fifth, no need for advanced firewall configuration and can work even through corporate proxies. For as long as you have access to outer world.

I'm using LogMeIn for years now and it's a true piece of wonder. Even at work where i don't have any admin rights and installing plugins in IE doesn't work too well. But i can copy Portable Firefox on that system, load LogMeIn plugin and log to my system from there. Plus, it's much faster when using Firefox than with any other browser.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 27, 2009)

I throw something into the mix.  Using boot on LAN and a static IP addy., which one of these can boot my computer remotely?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

I use LogMeIn Free.  It's free, very easy to set up, has all of the features I need, and has a very low impact on system performance (although it does use ~60mb of RAM)  The free FireFox browser plugin makes the experience better, the remote system is far more responsive


----------



## rwillis (Oct 27, 2009)

I've used TightVnc for years with no complaints. We've switched at the office to RAdmin, its not free, but works every well, and has great response - better on servers, and desktops than remote desktop also more secure. Site has it listed as $49 USD, I've bought a copy for home use, and no I don't work for or have any stake in it, but thought it was worth the $$.


Rick


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You can just use remote desktop that's built right into WinXP Pro.
> 
> If not that, I use TightVNC.



/\/\/\/\/\This/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## AsRock (Oct 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You can just use remote desktop that's built right into WinXP Pro.
> 
> If not that, I use TightVNC.



True.  But i like RealVNC more or TightVNC as you said.


----------



## Apa (Oct 27, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> I hate all of the above. LogMeIn is by far superior to all of them. At least for me. Why?
> First, it's free, second, it's designed really well and highly reliable. Third, it works in any browser. Fourth, client can work on system with no admin rights by using Portable Firefox. Fifth, no need for advanced firewall configuration and can work even through corporate proxies. For as long as you have access to outer world.
> 
> I'm using LogMeIn for years now and it's a true piece of wonder. Even at work where i don't have any admin rights and installing plugins in IE doesn't work too well. But i can copy Portable Firefox on that system, load LogMeIn plugin and log to my system from there. Plus, it's much faster when using Firefox than with any other browser.



Listen to this man.


I've used tightVNC, RealVNC, UltraVNC, the built-in remote control thingy on winXP etc but logmein is far superior. Even the free version is (with the exception that it don't stream sound). It's a lot more smoother. I think it's the "mirror drivers" or whatever it's called.
However, logmein can be used from any computer. Doesn't matter if you have admin rights or not. As long as you have an internet connection and a webbrowser you're good to go. Tight/Real/UltraVNC also allows the PC to be controlled from a webbrowser, but it requires java. Logmein can be used without java


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 27, 2009)

All the others are also too complicated to use. Especially because you have to deal with IP's (and if your IP is dynamic you have to deal with No-IP or similar service) where with LogMeIn, their main server keeps track of your computer so in the end it doesn't matter what IP you have, for as long as you know the password to log in to your account.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 27, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> All the others are also too complicated to use. Especially because you have to deal with IP's (and if your IP is dynamic you have to deal with No-IP or similar service) where with LogMeIn, their main server keeps track of your computer so in the end it doesn't matter what IP you have, for as long as you know the password to log in to your account.



The problem with LogMeIn is that it constantly is polling the main server, which adds a lot of Internet overhead.  Its not really noticeable to people with high speed connections, but some of them with slower DSL connections really get affected.  Plus, the added resource usage is really too high, IMO.  Having a program sitting idle in the tray using up ~60MB of memory sucks.

The only thing LogMeIn has going for it is the easy of configuration.  However, setting up Remote Desktop coupled with No-IP really isn't that hard.  Most of us know how to forward ports, so forwarding the one port is nothing, and setting up a free No-IP account and installing the client is also childs play.  And once you know how to do it, it is extremely easy.

Plus, with Remote Desktop you get Shared Printers, File Transfers, Shared Drives, Copy and Paste*, Sound.  All free things with Remote Desktop that LogMeIn doesn't provide unless you pay for the Pro version.

I'll take the slightly more complicated setup for the savings in resources and more functionality anyday.

*Yes, I know you have the very basic transfer clipboard option with the Free version of LogMeIn, but it is a pain in the ass to use.  The ability to just Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V in and out of the host/local machine is extremely nice.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 27, 2009)

You just see those 60MB of usage in task manager, while in reality, pretty much all of it is paged to disk (pagefile) and doesn't really use any memory...

As for the file transfer, i compensate that with Live Drive. I just upload there on my home PC and access the Live Drive remotely.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2009)

I use Logmein and VNC in various situations.

I also use windows built in sometimes.


----------



## caleb (Oct 27, 2009)

ssh root@myhomecomputer ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 27, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> You just see those 60MB of usage in task manager, while in reality, pretty much all of it is paged to disk (pagefile) and doesn't really use any memory...



Of course most of it is probably paged, but that argument can be used for any resource heavy program that just sits idle.  It is a poor argument at best.  We don't like anything that uses extra resources, especially not 60MB!  We complain about anti-virus that sits in the tray idle taking up 5MB, and we say that is too much, and it is likely mostley paged also.

0MB of resource usage is a lot better than 60MB of resource usage, paged or not.



RejZoR said:


> As for the file transfer, i compensate that with Live Drive. I just upload there on my home PC and access the Live Drive remotely.



That adds complication and now your solution is no longer free...:shadedshu

How do you handle sound?  Printers?  Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V?

Besides ease of setup, I'm really failing to see how LogMeIn is actually better...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure we're talking about Windows, so I stick to RDC. Performance is simply superior to the alternatives and it comes with Windows. Apart from that it offers some very interesting features if migrate to an actual terminal server. Though I doubt you will do that 

If firewalls are an issue there are some web based alternatives.


----------



## Munki (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem with LogMeIn is that it constantly is polling the main server, which adds a lot of Internet overhead.  Its not really noticeable to people with high speed connections, but some of them with slower DSL connections really get affected.  Plus, the added resource usage is really too high, IMO.  Having a program sitting idle in the tray using up ~60MB of memory sucks.
> 
> The only thing LogMeIn has going for it is the easy of configuration.  However, setting up Remote Desktop coupled with No-IP really isn't that hard.  Most of us know how to forward ports, so forwarding the one port is nothing, and setting up a free No-IP account and installing the client is also childs play.  And once you know how to do it, it is extremely easy.
> 
> ...





newtekie1 said:


> Of course most of it is probably paged, but that argument can be used for any resource heavy program that just sits idle.  It is a poor argument at best.  We don't like anything that uses extra resources, especially not 60MB!  We complain about anti-virus that sits in the tray idle taking up 5MB, and we say that is too much, and it is likely mostley paged also.
> 
> 0MB of resource usage is a lot better than 60MB of resource usage, paged or not.
> 
> ...


I agree with this fully. Logmein works like shit over a 3G connection as well.

RDC is what I use for my Win boxes, and TightVNC is what I use for my *nix and OS X boxes.


----------

